# hello



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 5, 2016)

how's it been going guys and gals??  it's been a while.  anything new going on??

chris


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for checking in, good to have you back , Chris! The site, as you see has changed. Many of the same members, some under different names, welcome home. Rick


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 6, 2016)

thanks man!  good to be back!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Chris, good to have you back, and yes as you can see we have had some changes made.
If you have any questions or issues, please let me, or anyone in admin know.


----------

